# Appendicitis-Dx code



## Rajesh Kumar J (Feb 16, 2011)

Kindly clarify whether we can use Dx code-541 for diagnosis, appendicitis as in ICD-9-CM, Dx code 541 states appendictis, unqualified. If so, kindly clarify on the alternate code to be used for diagnosis description, appendicitis


----------



## terribrown (Feb 17, 2011)

If the record does not indicate any details as to the type of appendicitis, then you must use the default code of 541.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
If the documentation does not indicate any specified type of appendicitis, then you can take the default code...541.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

